# Question about Angle Haul Trailers



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I was worried about the same things as you, Looks dangerous to me if a horse were to panick. I bought a stock trailer with a divider instead, and I love it.
Would be nice to hear peoples opinions on the angle hauls.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Very rarely will a horse step on another, unless your a terrible driver and cause the horse to constantly shift itself when cornering, braking, ect. But their are the horses that sprawl and occasionally get stepped on. 

We always wrap our horses legs when hauling with standing wraps and No Bows as a precaution. But if your horse hauls calm and doesn't thrash and your driving isn't terrible then I don't see the worry. We have used a slant load for YEARS and haven't had any problems *knocks on wood* with horses stepping on another. 

For the door it really isn't a big deal if your horse is a good hauler and loader, its no different the a horse loading in a straight load, they still go through a small space. For horses that have only ever loaded in a big open trailer they are a bit hesitant the first couple times loading but get used to it and load right up.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if you are worrying about your horses falling and scrambling, you need to slow down and stop driving like a maniac.
The entry way can be a problem but usually the first stall has a door you can open to let in more light, sometimes it is a problem getting the last horse to turn the corner but they figure it out.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The configuration on the stalls in a slant make it darn near impossible for horses to step on each other under the gates. I have hauled a full size horse & a teeny weeny mini together, she could easily walked right under the gate but she seemed comfy standing like the big guy, slanted. Sorry, never had a tack room at the back so I can't comment on that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

What happens if you need to slam on the breaks in the trailer with your solid dividers and the horse needs to spread out his legs to brace? He cant - divider blocks it. I would rather have a horse's leg be scraped up (even have him have to have stitches) than having him fall down in a trailer with solid dividers- think about it, 3.5 foot wide space with a horse fallen down in it? Have to somehow get him stand up, drag him out, or cut away the divider. With a solid divider he couldnt spread his legs, he would be trapped in the trailer. Maybe I'm biased- I grew up with open dividers and have dreamed up terror stories of solid dividers


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Horses handle slant loads better than straight in my experience and almost never step on each other. Do have to be careful who you load in the front space with the solid wall. Some don't handle that well while others do.

I personally don't like the rear tack room and have one up front. If you like the rear tack then I would search for a trailer where it can swing out. That way if you have a horse who doesn't like the small opening you can still get them in and out.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for your answers and comments 

Final answer appears to be: They don't seem to as long as you're not driving like a maniac. :lol:

I don't care for the rear tack rooms either.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you arn't a big fan of the wide open space between the divider & the floor you can always screw a thin mat up.

the trailer we just bought a few months ago is a straight load but has a 1/4-1/2" mat screwed into the divider, hangs down and brushes the floor.

i'm not sure why the old owner did it, but it's not in my way so i don't bother with it.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

My friend has a 3 horse angle with the gates. Since we are normally only hauling 2 horse we use the first position for hay. We don't wrap and never once has there been a problem. But our horses trailer better than most kids on long car rides behave. Lol

Her trailer has a back ramp the horses walk on. It is not a step up. 

Because Sam is lighter than Red, he always gets the rear position. Although Sam could turn to walk out, Julie taught Sam how to back out. He will now walk backwards down the ramp. This is safer since one time while turning he did get into a bit of a jam. 

Once the divider is open between the two horses, Red has enough room to turn and walk out.


----------

